
MOSP now renders different graph of relations based on the JSON schemas - cedricbonhomme
https://github.com/CASES-LU/MOSP
======
cedricbonhomme
Two particularly interesting graphs are available at:

\-
[https://objects.monarc.lu/schemas/#references_between_schema...](https://objects.monarc.lu/schemas/#references_between_schemas)

\-
[https://objects.monarc.lu/schema/relations/21](https://objects.monarc.lu/schema/relations/21)

These graphs are generated dynamically, thanks to JSON refs.

